# Bearings



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Who do ya like? VXB? Boca? Somebody else? What kind of bearings do ya like?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SteveZ said:


> Who do ya like? VXB? Boca? Somebody else? What kind of bearings do ya like?


I tend to stick with Boca, but had a couple questionable bearings in the last batch, nothing major, but it was tough to match them up in pairs- ideally you want two bearings of as similar quality as possible- a "matched set" if you will- for each reel.

Haven't tried the VXB.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> I tend to stick with Boca, but had a couple questionable bearings in the last batch


I'm not entirely pleased with Boca...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SteveZ said:


> I'm not entirely pleased with Boca...



For the most part I haven't had issues, But since I'm paying for decent ceramics ($20 + each) I'd like to see consistent quality,and not order a bunch to pic out a few good ones. Not saying some were completely bad, just to much variance in the run time to match set them.

Only other issue I had once they substituted out the bearings I specified for some cheaper ones, really wasn't too happy with that, even tho the bearings were decent and it saved me some money.

I will say they go out of their way on special orders, you can order em dry, greased, with or without shields, etc. as long as you call em and let em know what you need.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Anybody use VXB???*

Thanks, Surf Cat. I know about the inconsistencies. I suppose that is just part of the game but I hate to have bearings laying around that just aren't quite good enough.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Haven't tried Boca but I have tried VBX. The Vbx I don't like because they pack the bearings with a grease and not oil. Being a tourney caster I use hybrid ceramic bearings in my tourney reels and I need the bearings to free spool as free as possible. I tried melting the grease out of them with a 1875 watt hair drier but they still didn't spin as well as I like for these reels. I use mostly the Breakaway ceramics now. I have always had good luck with them for my tourney reels. I tried e-mailing VBX to get them either dry or oiled only and the reply i got was that they don't ship them that way.

CB


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

curtisb said:


> Haven't tried Boca but I have tried VBX. The Vbx I don't like because they pack the bearings with a grease and not oil. Being a tourney caster I use hybrid ceramic bearings in my tourney reels and I need the bearings to free spool as free as possible. I tried melting the grease out of them with a 1875 watt hair drier but they still didn't spin as well as I like for these reels. I use mostly the Breakaway ceramics now. I have always had good luck with them for my tourney reels. I tried e-mailing VBX to get them either dry or oiled only and the reply i got was that they don't ship them that way.
> 
> CB


Are you getting the bearings from Nick at Breakaway?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

curtisb said:


> Haven't tried Boca but I have tried VBX. The Vbx I don't like because they pack the bearings with a grease and not oil. Being a tourney caster I use hybrid ceramic bearings in my tourney reels and I need the bearings to free spool as free as possible. I tried melting the grease out of them with a 1875 watt hair drier but they still didn't spin as well as I like for these reels. I use mostly the Breakaway ceramics now. I have always had good luck with them for my tourney reels. I tried e-mailing VBX to get them either dry or oiled only and the reply i got was that they don't ship them that way.
> 
> CB


One reason they don't like shipping them dry- the bearings can be damaged in shipment- the grease keeps them from spinning around and acts as added protection against bumps during shipping- apprently Boca isn't as concerned with this. As far as removing the packing grease- it is much easier with a shield removed- makes it easy to spray into the bearing with WD-40 or Brake-Kleen- that will wash the grease out- tho it may pay to let em soak in lighter fluid for awhile afterward.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

AirDown said:


> Are you getting the bearings from Nick at Breakaway?


Yes.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> One reason they don't like shipping them dry- the bearings can be damaged in shipment- the grease keeps them from spinning around and acts as added protection against bumps during shipping- apprently Boca isn't as concerned with this. As far as removing the packing grease- it is much easier with a shield removed- makes it easy to spray into the bearing with WD-40 or Brake-Kleen- that will wash the grease out- tho it may pay to let em soak in lighter fluid for awhile afterward.


After trying to clean them with them on I did remove the sheilds and try to clean them and they still didn't spin as well as the Breakaway bearings do for me.


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

I have some of the best ABEC 7 ceramics on the market. They are made in China and seem to work nicely. I have quite a few customers that swear by them. I charge 19.00 USD a set of two. 
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

VBX. I've been buying them from VBX, for a while now, and I'm satisfied.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Surf you say you try and Match them in pairs. How do you do that?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bearings are a funny topic. Some guys like stainless steel, some like hybrid ceramics, a few have tried the 100% ceramics but they are just a bit too expensive. The set that I tested gave no measurable increase in distance.

I personally prefer a good set of hybrid ceramics even though I've had a few sets of stainless bearings over the years that would perform with the best ceramics. The ceramics typically run quieter and for me have proven to give slightly better performance overall (the exception being the above mentioned sets of SS brgs). 

The biggest problem I've run into is consistancy. In a given batch of 10 bearings it is not uncommon to find 3-4 bearings that are just not up to par. This has repeated with the less expensive (VBX) and the more expensive (Kubar) bearings. The best performing set of bearings I've owned came from the company that makes rocket oil. That was only one set so I can't say how a batch of 10 would work out.

To "match" bearings you need to start out with all of the bearings in a batch clean and dry (no lube). Put each on a chopstick and give it a spin. Time the spin. Set the bearing down on a sheet of paper and write the number of seconds spin time down beside it. Repeat with all of the bearings.

40+ sec spin time is an exceptional bearing. Put it aside to later match with another for your best tourney reel... 

30+ sec is very good.

20+ is OK. Most will fall in this range. 

< than 15 secs goes to reclean. If still under 15 sec then this bearing is unacceptable to me. 

Match them up in pairs by spin time.

Ceramics can be cast dry. I prefer to oil them because you have to usea a very heavy initial magnet setting to control, and IMHO that can kill the cast.

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

when i buy bearings,
i do the method tommy just explained

the best pairs, ill put them in a baggy and label is for tourney only.

anything lower, ill label for fishing only.

really bad bad bearings, ill set them into the LIMBO bag.. which would either become freebies or for repairs on other fishing only reels.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a set of the ABEC 7 full ceramics for one of my Ultra Mag XL2 reels. I ended up putting hybrids back in it because the full ceramics were just to noisy even with tournament rocket oil in them and I didn't notice any increase in performance.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

seajay said:


> Surf you say you try and Match them in pairs. How do you do that?


Tommy nailed it, not much I can add to his technique on matching em up.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Tommy. Do mark the side of the race to tell when it stops? And do you just try and simulate the effort to start the bearing to spin?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You can mark the side to check for a heavy spot. It is usually very obvious though, the bearing will rotate back to the same spot as it spins down. A bearing with a heavy side usually ends up in culled.

I just flick the bearing with my finger on a chopstick as fast as I can. Not scientific but given a few spins you get good at it and can tell by the sound and spin time if it's a good bearing.

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

good bearings are usually very quiet.
averages might have a slight click click click noise.
decent ones just have the noise constant. but still usable


----------



## jagustin1 (May 7, 2007)

*Wayne Sumner*

My reel of choice is the 525mag. I, just as Tommy, have used the ceramics from the makers of Rocket Fuel and love them. I had them spinning on the chopstick, after cleaning, for 45 seconds, quiet as can be and casted wonderfully, but at $50.00+shipping a pop, it can really dig in the wallet as my collection of reels grows. 

I found this guy, Wayne Sumner in England, who supplied me a pair of of ABEC 7 ceramic bearings and they were quite comparable. They were just as quiet, spun for 43 seconds after cleaning and casted just as smooth. The best part is that he sold them to me for a 3rd of the price of the Rocket Fuel made ones. 

I have just ordered three more sets from him. If you'd like to contact him, his email is [email protected]. Be sure to ask him to ship them dry for my first set was sent in oil, but still spun for 43 seconds after a good cleaning. 

By the way, he is not giving me anything for this and doesn't know I'm even making this plug. I just felt that I found a great deal, had a great experience and thought I'd share.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Just got a tube of vxb abec 5 ceramic bearings. They are not worth the $$...even at 10 for fifty bucks. I did put a couple in a BY & will try them but don't expect much.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SteveZ said:


> Just got a tube of vxb abec 5 ceramic bearings. They are not worth the $$...even at 10 for fifty bucks. I did put a couple in a BY & will try them but don't expect much.


I tend to raise a questioning eye to such "deals"

In my estimate a reliable quality ceramic bearing is going to be priced close to $20 or more.

I know the so- called hybrids can be had for much cheaper. I simply believe you get what you pay for.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> I simply believe you get what you pay for.


True...but I was hoping.

You said you like Boca...which bearings do you prefer?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SteveZ said:


> True...but I was hoping.
> 
> You said you like Boca...which bearings do you prefer?


They sell two types of ceramics (last time I checked) for fishing reels. THe ones they call "lightning" series are of the cheaper hybrid variety, and are probably comparable to the ones you got from VBX(cost about the same). the other ones are regular ceramics (not to be confused with full ceramics), and are a good bit pricer at $21 each.

Most "ceramic" bearings have ceramic balls, but still use steel cages, full ceramics are just that, all ceramic. Hybrids use ceramic balls, but tend to use inferior cages and shields, sometimes to lower the price. Generally the difference between ceramics is the higher priced ones, the ceramic balls will be made from a higher (harder) grade of ceramic than the cheaper ones- thus costing more to manufacture- by buying cheaper priced bearings- you can almost be sure your getting a lesser quality ceramic ball.

Many people mistake the abec rating as sign of quality, it is more a sign of tolerance, and has nothing to do with the quality of components used.
Paying more isn't necessarily a guarantee, you can still get questionable bearings out of any batch. 

Normally i just use the standard steel bearings in fishing reels, but upgrade my field casting reels to ceramics, and have upgraded a Penn 525 or two as well.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> They sell two types of ceramics (last time I checked) for fishing reels. THe ones they call "lightning" series are of the cheaper hybrid variety, and are probably comparable to the ones you got from VBX(cost about the same). the other ones are regular ceramics (not to be confused with full ceramics), and are a good bit pricer at $21 each.


I have not had good luck with the "lightning" bearings & agree they are comparable with or somewhat better than the vxb bearings. I'd still like to find a better bearing. On the Boca site I see hybrids and full ceramics. Don't see any "regular" ceramics. Do you have a p/n? 

Also agree that the higher abec #s only relate to tolerances. But one would think a higher tolerance part would be of better quality. Not necessarily so! 

Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Steve,

The "regular" ceramics are actually the ceramic hybrids. Stainless cage and race with ceramic balls.



Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Part Number: SMR104C-ZZ #5 
Product Type: Radial Bearings 
Description: Stainless, Ceramic Hybrid, Shields, ABEC #5 
List Price: $21.95 
Your Price: $21.95 


From The Boca site


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Part Number: SMR104C-ZZ #5


Thanks.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SteveZ said:


> Thanks.


No problem, that is a 4 x 10 x 4 bearing which is commonly used in a lot of abu reels. Depending on what reel you are looking at bearings for, they may or may not have that particular "style" of bearing.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*More like it!*

I ordered a couple bearings from Bill Thomas. Right out of the box they spin for 40 and 41 seconds. Put 'em in my 5500 and it spins and spins and spins...


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

*Bearing Sites*

Here is a bearing site.....numerous dealers

http://www.directindustry.com/cat/l...s/ball-bearing-thrust-ball-bearing-F-514.html

Question about ball bearings in a conventional reel.

Has anyone rigged up a jig with a motor and a mounted reel...having a lightweight belt, and run in the bearings over a period of time to break them in?

Or do you think "running in" the bearings would make any difference?

I have made up a belt out of Velcro so I can slip around the spool shaft, and over the motor shaft, and I have run the reel at 3450 rpm for a few min. at a time just to see how it works. By using Velcro, I don't have to remove the reel end plate to access the spool.

I am in the process of rigging a jig to hold the reel stationary while the motor is running.

Has anyone any comments????


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Nomadfl,

I have had good luck running bearings in by taking the shields off and washing the bearings with contact cleaner, running them in with a mixture of compound used for restoring car finishes and oil.

I have the best results by putting the outside of the bearing against a spinning belt, applying light pressure to help break in the bearings. I use a squirrel cage fan for this, with an exposed belt drive. Make sure the bearings don't get hot, or run without some lubricant mixture. It only takes about 40-50 seconds, don't overdo it, or you will ruin the bearings.

After they are broken in, they need to be cleaned so that no residue from the compound mixture remains, then add your preferred lubricant and reassemble in your reel. Make sure the shields are centered, so they are not contacting the center bore of the bearing, or you will have noticeable drag on high performance casting reels.

Good luck,

Blaine


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

BlaineO said:


> Nomadfl,
> 
> I have had good luck running bearings in by taking the shields off and washing the bearings with contact cleaner, running them in with a mixture of compound used for restoring car finishes and oil.
> 
> ...


Thanks Blain....very inovative method


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Definitely interesting, never worried about break in myself, figured they would get there with enogh casts, but can see the usefulness.


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

*great reference article*

the article is on another fishing web site. I have seen it copied elsewhere also. if you google alantani and bearings, bearings, bearings in one line you should find it np. The same guy has service instructions for many different reels. They are quite detailed and excellant overall. This guy knows his shiite.


----------

